# what size cube



## boogie (15 Dec 2010)

just been into my lbs and well iv seen the new cube peloton and it looks the mutts so im thinking about placing an order only real question i have is the size he suggested a 56cm with im thinking mayb a little small as in 6ft2 with a 33inch inside leg and a 56cm is about middle range size what are your thoughts and has anybody got a cube?


----------



## B4ssy (16 Dec 2010)

Hi there

I have a cube agree gtc race . I am 6ft 2ins with 34" inside leg. My frame is 60cm and I have the saddle set nearly at the highest point. I would suggest that you would need the 60cm frame. It could be that your LBS only as the smaller frames in stock and would rather sell one of it's stock items. I had a similar situation and eventually bought my bike off the web ( which also saved me £360 ).

Hope this helps


----------



## B4ssy (16 Dec 2010)

PS Chain Reaction Cycles ( google them ) have 2 cube peloton 2010 models at £598.98 in a 58cm or 60cm frame.

Cheers


----------



## raindog (16 Dec 2010)

Agree. 56 is far too small for someone who's 6ft 2 - you need a 58 at least.


----------



## jig-sore (16 Dec 2010)

dont forget to look at the top tube length.

people have commented that my bike may be too small because of the saddle height but i went by top tube length and I'm very very comfortable on it.


----------



## Ajay (16 Dec 2010)

Hi Boogie,
Congratulations on your good taste, I've got a Peloton and love it!
I'm your height and ride a 58cm, with a lot of seat post showing, 56cm would be too small / cramped for me.
Inside leg is only one of a number of important measuements, have they had you on their sizing jig? (a "proper" bike shop would have one. Also worth double checking that they actually mean frame size and not seat tube height - as they're not the same - eg the 60cm frame has a 56cm seat tube).
Many LBS would price match Internet sites for genuine current ranges so it's always worth pushing them for a deal, they'd then be more likely to look after you if you go back for repairs/upgrades.
When looking at "last years" bargains on the internet make sure you check the specs closely as they can change a lot, eg the 2010 Peloton was downgraded significantly from my 2009 version (in order to keep a price point following currency changes).


----------



## boogie (16 Dec 2010)

id checked out chain reaction cycles last night when i got in hence why i havnt placed the order iv checked the specs of the two bikes apart from colour the only real difference is the wheel set but for £200 i can have a set of easton ea50 meaning id have a better spec then the new one  but i realy dont think i would need the better wheels at the moment


----------



## Bigsharn (18 Dec 2010)

I'm 6ft4 with a 34" inside leg and went for the 62cm Cube Touring Disc, it fits like a dream (though I never had to adjust the saddle, got it from CRC almost readily made)


----------



## Banjo (18 Dec 2010)

Road size chart This link from Tredz Bikes suggests you need a 60cm.


----------



## HLaB (18 Dec 2010)

No idea about cube but I'd also agree a 56cm is too small for somebody 6foot 2. A 56cm is recommended to me in bike fits but I'm only 5foot9 (I actually ride 55 and 54cm bikes)


----------

